# Game Stores in Dallas/Fort Worth



## wolff96 (Oct 30, 2008)

Greetings all.

I'm about to relocate from Indiana to the Dallas/Fort Worth area.  I'm going to be working on the north side of Dallas (Richardson, specifically) and am looking for the good FLG stores in the area.

I'm sure, given the size of the area, there's at least a few gamers in that mix.  So where are the good shops?  Is there a good gaming 'scene' in the area?  Any good events during the course of the year?

I've been spoiled with good groups in Indiana, so I'm hoping things are as nice or better down south.


----------



## bento (Oct 30, 2008)

*Welcome to Texas!*

I lived in that part of town for about 7 years and work there currently, and its pretty desolate. Lone Star Comics has a store up in Plano, and there is a local card shop at Arapaho and Jupiter that carriers some RPG materials, but most of the best stores are located outside of the area. My best picks would be:

*Lone Star Comics flagship store in central Arlington* - this is the mothership to our local chain of "speciality stores" and carries a wider selection than their other locales. They try to hit too many interests for my tastes, so their RPG selection isn't as good as others. But if you want a store with a "good enough" selection of comics AND anime AND japanese toys AND Warhammer AND other stuff, this is a one-stop shop.  It has its own gaming room.

*GenerationX Comics in Bedford* - this store is about as centrally located in the entire DFW metroplex, and is about five miles to the west of the DFW International Airport. They carry almost all new game lines that come out for both RPGs and miniatures, and has a good selection of games that have gone out of print. This is the best store to find something (RPG/mini/boardgame) just about everytime you go. They also carry comics and graphic novels, but don't have the japanese games and gee-gaws LSC carry.  Gaming room on site.

*Game Chest in Valley View Mall (North Central Dallas)* - if you want to stay in the area of RIchardson, this is probably the best well-stocked game store you'll find. While their emphasis is on board and card games, they carry a really good selection of RPGs. They don't carry all the mini lines from Rackham and GDW, but they have DDMs and Heroclix.  No gaming area available.

*Area 51 in Grapevine* - a new store that opened west of the Airport, while their selection is just starting out, they have a great staff and are carrying some games I'm not seeing elsewhere like Field of Glory minis and Flintloque. So-so with RPGs though, they are only carrying news stuff.  Three large gaming tables and a separate room.

There are other good stores around, like Y2K over in Fort Worth, but that would be a haul for you. 

This area of town also has a good gaming community. You'll want to check out penandpapergames.com to get connected.

Good luck when you get here!


----------



## Renshai (Oct 30, 2008)

While I am not from that area, I have family that lives there. When I visit the area I frequent a few local shops. Southwest of Fort Worth in Burleson, Texas is a large store called the Comic Boxx. 

comicboxx.com

Its worth a trip down there. They have a lot of gaming stuff and pretty nice. 

Lone Star also has a location on Hulen in Fort Worth that is worth visiting.


----------



## BluSponge (Oct 30, 2008)

The Game Chest in Valley View Mall (635 and Preston) is the best I've found in the city.  Lots of stock -- even a few surprises hidden in the stacks -- and the owner is more than happy to do special orders (within quick, prompt timeframes I might add).  The place deals in a lot of other games besides RPGs, too.

If I have any complaints, it is that the owner doesn't liquidate his old stock.  But that's a small complaint from me these days.

Tom


----------



## bento (Oct 30, 2008)

I forgot to mention, Reaper Miniatures is located in Denton and has a store that's open Friday and Saturdays.  If you're into miniatures, be sure to check it out!


----------



## AWizardInDallas (Oct 31, 2008)

*Madness Comics and Games*
3131 Custer Rd. Suite 125
Plano, TX  75075
972.943.8135

*Lone Star Comics #8*
3100 Independence Parkway #318
Plano, TX
972.985.1593

(Richardson and Plano are neighboring towns.)


----------



## pawsplay (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't forget *Half Price Books *on Northwest Highway.


----------



## bento (Oct 31, 2008)

Technically speaking HPB is a general used book store carrying anything people sell to them. If you happen to visit after someone cleaned out their gaming closet you can find some good books, but otherwise you're swimming through the dregs of old edition D&D, RIFTS, Vampire and GURPS books. I find that once or twice a year a publisher or distributor will sell them a boatload of overstock. I picked up plenty of 3.5 books about 18 to 24 months after they were first released.

But you can't count on them to carry anything new.  I have the same expectations visiting HPB as I would going to a garage sale.


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Oct 31, 2008)

AWizardInDallas said:


> *Madness Comics and Games*
> 3131 Custer Rd. Suite 125
> Plano, TX  75075
> 972.943.8135
> ...




Those are the two I frequent.  I think Lone Star has a better gaming selection (especially if you're looking for non-D&D stuff), but both are acceptable.


----------



## DerekSTheRed (Oct 31, 2008)

There's the Comic Asylum at Jupiter and Arapaho.  There's also Comic Book Craze.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information, all!  

Nice to know I can go most anywhere and still find new folks to game with.  Makes it feel like I've already got friends on the ground in the new locale.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 1, 2008)

bento said:


> But you can't count on them to carry anything new.  I have the same expectations visiting HPB as I would going to a garage sale.




I do not agree with this post. There are two full shelves, and frequently stuff waiting to get shelved, at the main store. This year, I've bought more gaming stuff at Half Price than I have purchased new, including a basically complete set of Scarred Lands books, Mage: The Ascension, Runequest, and the Warhammer Chaos sourcebook.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been living in the D/FW area since 1982, and I'll echo bento's post.

Lone Star comics has several locations and a nice contact list of distributors.  I've noticed that sometimes they get stuff before other locations (I routinely had stuff in my hands before a buddy of mine in Boston did, for instance).

Game Chest at the mall is most peculiar- despite being in a mall, their prices aren't unusually high.  They also tend to stock stuff that is OoP, so the place is a gold mine of archaic and obscure gaming product.

Generation X has the best overall selection of new gaming material I've seen in the area, and they definitely do host gaming.  Bento, der_kluge, and I (as well as GenX's owner and one of my buddies) participated in an ENWorld Dallas Game Day there last year.

In addition, there are several comic book, anime and computer game stores out there that carry some RPG/wargame material.  The tiny store Boomerang Comics in Lewisville is one such.  Their selection is abysmal, but they're friendly and they'll work with you.  You may be able to work special orders with them.  There used to be a place called Game Wyrd that had a couple of locations- the one in Lewisville was the only one I ever went to, and its closed now, but their other locations may still be around.

Several of the major book stores like Barnes & Noble or Borders have nice gaming sections.  Some, like the Borders on Round Grove in Lewisville, actively host gaming groups.

As for HPB, I routinely cruise all of the locations in my stomping grounds- the Round Grove location in Lewisville, the Beltline & 183 location in Irving and others.  Their selections vary, as well as their prices.  I occasionally donate gaming material to the USO and other charities.  To that end, I got a spare 3.5 PHB at one location for $4, and when I wanted another one later on, the best I could do was $10.  At another location, though, I was able to buy several near mint Oriental Adventures to donate, each at $14.


----------

